
Why I cancelled my ReactiveConf talk: Peggy Rayzis - 0xmohit
https://medium.com/@peggyrayzis/why-i-cancelled-my-reactiveconf-talk-3a463bf14bd8
======
village-idiot
Seems like ReactiveConf is run by children.

------
WalterSear
This is not the way adults solve problems.

~~~
nvahalik
Trite but true.

When you have an issue with someone you might at least:

1\. confront them about it 2\. give them a chance to fix it

At best one should:

1\. Ask someone to explains themselves. 2\. Convey whatever you want to get
across. 3\. Ask them to work with you on things. 4\. Escalate if they are
unwilling to see eye to eye.

